# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisartsen: vaccinatie kan tot meer doden leiden - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Huisartsen: vaccinatie kan tot meer doden leiden*
*Trouw - 3 uur geleden*
(Novum) - De vaccinatie van meisjes tegen baarmoederhalskanker kan juist tot meer doden leiden. Dat is een van de bezwaren die het Nederlands Huisartsen Genootschap (NHG) tegen de geplande standaardvaccinatie heeft. De huisartsen spreken hun bezwaren *...*
Twijfel over inenting baarmoederhalskanker Reformatorisch Dagblad
Artsen vrezen meer doden door inenting Volkskrant
De Telegraaf - Algemeen Dagblad - Medisch Contact - Blog.nl
*alle 34 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## zirus

Een zeer goede gezondheid rekent ook met virussen af.

----------


## zirus

Vooral de juiste combinatie verzadigde en onverzadigde vetzuren stimuleren een optimale spijdsvertering en rekent af met slechte bacterien en virussen, Zie makersdiet onder vetten. Dit is mijn ervaring sinds ik aan het dieet ben begonnen heb ik geen last meer van o.a. koortslippen en verkoudheden. Dat is voor mij het concrete bewijs dat het werkt en beter werkt dan allerlei vaccinaties. Overigens kan van vaccinaties, je gezondheid er ook onder lijden, dit is vaak genoeg voorgekomen.

----------

